# Blue Laced Red Wyandottes



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I would love to see some pictures of people's Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, I think they are so pretty and I have a baby, but I'm not sure her coloring is going to be within the breeds tankards, but they change so much it may be a bit early to tell.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I would love to see some pictures of people's Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, I think they are so pretty and I have a baby, but I'm not sure her coloring is going to be within the breeds tankards, but they change so much it may be a bit early to tell.


Tankards!!! Lol standards is what I meant!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Gotta love AutoCorrect! I am realizing more and more how many different kinds of Wyandottes there are! I have 5 Silver laced Wyandottes. Your's looks lovely so far!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I would love to see some pictures of people's Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, I think they are so pretty and I have a baby, but I'm not sure her coloring is going to be within the breeds tankards, but they change so much it may be a bit early to tell.


So is my Winona too gold to pull the mahogany as she gets older?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

My Winona...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

NICE looking chick !
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *A "Tankard" sounds GOOD to me !


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Thanks ReTired! I am impatient to see what color she's going to end up!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Me too *!!!

*I think those are one of the *PRETTIEST* breeds of Chickens *!
*( I don't have any...but _might...._someday. )
....We shall see....
Be sure to post pictures when that chick matures.
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *MOST of us, if not all, are pleased to see pictures !


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

My 2.5 week old blrw. Although, I think she's black laced (the blrw can either end up blue, black or splash).

























Her name is Eloise.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my girl, Bailey. Absolute sweetest bird I own. She's living in the house temporarily because she's new and still in quarantine. She fell asleep in my arms. Love her!!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> Here's my girl, Bailey. Absolute sweetest bird I own. She's living in the house temporarily because she's new and still in quarantine. She fell asleep in my arms. Love her!!


Ooooooh she's pretty! I WANT!!!!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Sure hope this baby starts developing some lacing on these feathers!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Ooooooh she's pretty! I WANT!!!!


Thank you!! We are very fond of her.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of one of my chickens 'Beryl' who I think is meant to be a laced wyndotte...? Well, I got the egg from eBay and it was marked BLW... She is 10 weeks here and there is not much of the lace bit on her even now when she is a couple of weeks older!
Does anybody have a clue as to what she is?
Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

sideways said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of one of my chickens 'Beryl' who I think is meant to be a laced wyndotte...? Well, I got the egg from eBay and it was marked BLW... She is 10 weeks here and there is not much of the lace bit on her even now when she is a couple of weeks older!
> Does anybody have a clue as to what she is?
> Thanks


Man that looks like my BLRW Polish cross!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Oo does it... I've always wanted a polish... I dud wonder why she has a lot of feathers on the top of her head.... Ah well time will tell!
Thanks


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here are my BLRW, I go in the morning to pick up a Foley Roo to add to my breeding program I'm starting.








Foley Pullet








Unknown lineage Hen








Current Roo, he's not as brassy as the flash makes him look.








Pullet from my roo and hen.


----------

